# Malaysian Physio licence



## orchids2014

Hi Folks!

I'm new to Malaysia, just moved to Kuala Lumpur, loving it so far....

I'm a British Physio who would like to get my Malaysian Physiotherapy licence. I would really like to do some voluntary work (I've been told it's difficult to get a work permit).

I'm interested in working with kids and adults who need long term rehab for a developmental or acquired disabilities.

Does anyone have any tips for getting the licence from the Malaysian Physiotherapy Association??

Thanks a lot....


----------



## roystevenung

Hi orchids2014, welcome to Malaysia!

I am uncertain but perhaps you should try to contact the Malaysian Physiotherapy Association (MPA) for guidance. Good luck!

Welcome To MPA


----------

